# Best Codec Packs



## PrinceHeart (Feb 16, 2005)

I thought you guys might like to do some codec hunting. So here is some info on some codec packs.

*1. Codec Pack All in 1 Version 6.0.2.4*


> A collection of codecs for playing DivX movies. All you need to see DivX movies: DivX, XviD, AC3...


Updated: 8 Feb 2005 | Freeware | 6.40MB

- DivX 5.2.1
- XviD Codec 1.0.3
- DivX, XviD - FFDShow 04.02.2005 Alpha
- MPEG2 2.0.0.0
- Subtitles G400 2.83
- Subtitles DVobSub (Win9x, Win2k and WinXP) 2.23, 2.33
- OGG Vorbis 0.9.9.5
- AC3 1.01a RC5
- Morgan Multimedia Stream Switcher 0.99

*2. K-Lite Mega Codec Pack Version 1.18*


> The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack includes the K-Lite Codec Pack Full, QuickTime Alternative, Real Alternative, Bink and Smacker playback support and Monkey's Audio DirectShow decoder.


Updated: 4 Feb 2005 | Freeware | 20.3MB

- BSplayer [version 1.10.814]
- Media Player Classic [version 6.4.8.2]
- DivX Pro [version 5.2.1] [Decoding]
- DivX Pro [version 5.2.1] [Encoding]
- XviD [Version 1.0.3 build 2004-12-20] [Decoding]
- XviD [Version 1.0.3 build 2004-12-20] [Encoding]
- 3ivX Pro [version D4 4.5.1] [Decoding]
- 3ivX Pro [version D4 4.5.1] [Encoding]
- Windows Media 9 VCM [version 9.0.1.369]
- Windows Media [version 10.0.0.3646 / 8.0.0.4487 / 8.0.0.4000]
- On2 VP3 [version 3.2.5.0]
- On2 VP6 [version 6.2.0.10] [Decoding]
- On2 VP6 [version 6.2.0.10] [Encoding]
- Ligos Indeo XP [version 5.2820.15.58]
- Intel Indeo [version 4.51.16.2]
- Intel Indeo [version 3.24.15.03]
- Intel I.263 [version 2.55.1.16]
- huffyuv [version 2.2.0]
- MS MPEG-4 [version 4.1.0.3927]
- DivX MPEG-4 Low and Fast motion [version 4.1.0.3927]
- Cyberlink DVD decoder [version 6.0.0.1006]
- Elecard MPEG-2 demuxer [version 2.0.84.30429]
- MainConcept MPEG-2 demuxer [version 1.0.0.54]
- Ligos MPEG-2 decoder [version 4.0.0.77]
- Cyberlink MPEG-2 decoder [version 6.0.0.1006]
- MainConcept MPEG-2 decoder [version 1.0.0.56]
- QuickTime codecs [version 6.5.2.10]
- QuickTime DirectShow filter
- QuickTime plugin for Internet Explorer
- QuickTime plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera
- Extra QuickTime plugins
- RealMedia codecs [version 6.0.12.1056]
- RealMedia DirectShow splitter [version 1.0.0.9]
- RealMedia plugin for Internet Explorer
- RealMedia plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera
- Fraunhofer MP3 DirectShow decoder [version 1.9.0.311]
- WMA DirectShow decoder [version 8.0.0.4487]
- AC3 DirectShow decoder [version 0.70b mod]
- AC3 ACM decoder [version 0.7]
- Ogg Vorbis DirectShow decoder (CoreVorbis) [version 1.0]
- AAC DirectShow decoder (CoreAAC) [version 1.0b9]
- 3ivX Pro [version D4 4.5.1] [Decoding]
- 3ivX Pro [version D4 4.5.1] [Decoding]
- Nero Digital MPEG-1/2 decoder [version 1.0.4.6]
- MusePack DirectShow decoder [version 1.0.0.3]
- Voxware DirectShow decoder [version 1.0.0.12]
- Monkey's Audio DirectShow decoder [version 1.00]
- DivX Audio [version 4.2.0.0]
- LAME MP3 Encoder [version 3.96.1]
- Ogg DirectShow splitter [version 0.9.9.5] and Vorbis DLLs [version 1.1.0]
- Matroska DirectShow splitter [version 1.0.2.4]
- Matroska DirectShow muxer [version 1.0.0.9]
- DirectVobSub (vsfilter) [version 2.33]
- Matrix Mixer [version 0.30b]
- SHOUTcast Source [version 1.0.0.1]
- Morgan Multimedia Stream Switcher [version 0.9.9]
- DivX Anti-Freeze [version 0.4]
- GSpot Codec Information Appliance [version 2.52 beta 1 build 20040915]
- FourCC Changer
- Bitrate Calculator

*3. ACE Mega CodecS Pack Version 6.03 - Professional Edition*


> This is the lastest and greatest release of famous ACE Mega CoDecS Pack.
> In this codec pack you will find plenty of usefull CoDecS (CoderS/DeCoderS), Media Player FilterS, Media Players and other UtilitieS. Also added Authoring ToolS for video watchning, audio and video processing. In Add-On Pack you can found Authoring ToolS for content creation.


Updated: 21 Dec 2004 | Freeware | 49.2MB

*â€¢ CoDecS*
- Avid AVI Video CoDec 2.0d2
- AVImszh Video CoDec 2.2.3
- AVIzlib Video CoDec 2.2.3
- CamStudio Loss-Less video CoDec 1.0.0
- Cinepak Video CoDec 1.10.0.26
- DSP Group TrueSpeech Audio CoDec 1.01
- Etymonix MPEG-2 I-Frame Video CoDec 1.10.00.0004
- FullMotionVideo Video CoDec 2.20
- Huffyuv Loss-Less Video codec 2.1.1- CCESP Patch v0.2.2
- Lame MP3 Encoder Audio CoDec 0.9.0
- Lernout&Hauspie Audio CoDec 4.4.3396
- MPEG Layer-3 Professional Audio CoDec 1.2.0.63
- Paradigm Matrix M-JPEG Video CoDec 1.13
- Q-Team QPEG Video CoDec 1.1
- Sipro Lab Telecom Audio CoDec 3.02
- TechSmith Screen Capture Video CoDec 2.0.0
- VFAPI Reader CoDec 1.0.4.30
- Video Server Wrapper Audio-Video CoDec 0.91
- Videum WNV1 Video CoDec 2.01.176
- 3ivx
- 3ivx Video CoDec 4.5.1.30
*â€¢ Adaptec*
- Adaptec DVSoft Video CoDec 1.1.1.113
*â€¢ Autodesk*
- Autodesk FLC Video CoDec 1.00
- Autodesk RLE (AASC) Video CoDec 1.11
*â€¢ ASUS*
- ASUS V1 Video CoDec 1.00.05
- ASUS V2 Video CoDec 2.0.0.5
*â€¢ ATI*
- ATI VCR 1 Format Video Codec 4.10.0008
- ATI VCR 2 Planar Format Video CoDec 4.10.8100
- ATI YV12 Planar Format Video CoDec 4.12.5038
*â€¢ Aware*
- Aware MotionWavelets Video CoDec 1.70.4.2
*â€¢ Brooktree*
- Brooktree Prosumer Video CoDec 1.00.001
*â€¢ Canopus*
- Canopus DV Audio CoDec 1.01
- Canopus Software DV (CDVC) Video CoDec 2.08.001
- Canopus Software DV (DVSD) Video CoDec 2.07.003
*â€¢ Core*
- CorePNG Lossless Video CoDec 0.8.2.1
- CoreFLAC Audio CoDec 0.1.0.0
*â€¢ DivX*
- DivX 3.2 (Low-Motion) MPEG-4 Video CoDec 4.1.0.3920
- DivX 3.2 (Fast-Motion) MPEG-4 Video CoDec 4.1.0.3917
- DivX 4 Video CoDec 4.12
- DivX 5 Pro Video CoDec 5.1.1.1031
- DivX 5 Pro Video CoDec 5.0.5.830
- DivX 5 Pro Video CoDec 5.0.2
- DivX Windows Media Audio CoDec 4.2.00.000
*â€¢ Forward*
- Forward MJPEG Video CoDec 1.4.1.0
- Forward MJPEG + Alpha Channel Video CoDec 1.4.1.0
- Forward Uncompressed Video CoDec 1.4.1.0
*â€¢ Gabest*
- GLZW Video CoDec 1.0.1.0
- GPEG Video CoDec 1.0.1.0
*â€¢ Intel*
- I.263 Video CoDec V2.55.016
- Indeo 3.1 Video CoDec 3.24.15.03
- Indeo Video 4.10 CoDec R4.11.15.94
- Indeo Video 5.11 CoDec R.5.10.15.2.55
- Indeo Video iYUV R2.0 CoDec 5.1.2600.0
- Indeo Video RAW R1.2 CoDec V1.20.15.01
- Indeo Video RAW R2.1 CoDec 2.17.003
- Music Coder for MSACM Audio CoDec 1.02
*â€¢ LEAD*
- LEAD MCMP-MJPEG Video CoDec 1.0.0.011
*â€¢ MainConcept*
- MainConcept DV Software Video CoDec 2.0.4
- MainConcept MJPEG Video CoDec 3.00a BETA
*â€¢ Matrox*
- Matrox Software DV and DVCPRO and DVCPRO50 Video CoDec 2.5.0.63
- Matrox Software MJPEG Video CoDec 2.5.0.63
- Matrox Software MPEG-2 I-Frame Video CoDec 2.5.0.63
*â€¢ Microsoft*
- Microsoft Adaptive PCM Audio CoDec 5.1.2600.1106
- Microsoft IMA ADPCM Audio CoDec 5.1.2600.1106
- Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) Audio CoDec 5.1.2600.0
- Microsoft G.723.1 Audio CoDec 4.4.3400
- Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CoDec 5.1.2600.0
- Microsoft H261 Video CoDec 5.1.2600.2096
- Microsoft H263 and I420 Video CoDec 5.1.2600.2096
- Microsoft RLE Video CoDec 5.1.2600.1106
- Microsoft UYVY and YUY2 and YVYU Video CoDec 5.3.0000000.900
- Microsoft Video1 Video CoDec 5.1.2600.0
- Microsoft MPEG-4 Video CoDec 4.1.00.3920
- Microsoft Windows Media 9 Video CoDec 9.0.1.0369
- Microsoft Windows Media Audio CoDec 8.00.00.4487
*â€¢ Miro*
- miroVIDEO-XL 32-bit Video CoDec 2.20
*â€¢ Morgan Multimedia*
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG Video CoDec 3.0.0.9
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG Video CoDec Tray 3.0.0.1
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG 2000 Video CoDec 1.3.1.1
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG 2000 Video CoDec Tray
- Morgan Multimedia (TVMJ) LSI M-JPEG Video CoDec 1.0.9.0
- Morgan Multimedia (TVMJ) LSI M-JPEG Video CoDec Tray 3.0.0.1
*â€¢ Newtek*
- Newtek HDTV Video CoDec 1.00
*â€¢ OGG*
- Ogg Vorbis Audio CoDec 0.0.3.6
*â€¢ On2 Technologies*
- On2 Technologies VP3 Video CoDec 3.2.5.0
- On2 Technologies VP6 Video CoDec 6.2.0.10
*â€¢ Panasonic*
- Panasonic DV Video CoDec 4.21.0000.0000-0039
*â€¢ Pegasus*
- PICVideo Wavelet 2000 Video CoDec 2.10.0.28
- PICVideo Lossless JPEG Video CoDec 2.10.0.28
- PICVideo MJPEG Video CoDec 2.10.0.28
*â€¢ Pinnacle*
- Pinnacle DV25 Video CoDec 1.5.0.9
- Pinnacle ReelTime Video CoDec 2.5 Release
- Pinnacle PIM1 CoDec 2.00
*â€¢ QDesign*
- QDesign MPEG Audio CoDec 1.0.1
*â€¢ REALmagic*
- REALmagic MPEG-4 Video CoDec Jun 24 2002
*â€¢ Rududu*
- Rududu Video CoDec 2003.09.14
*â€¢ SONY*
- SONY ATRAC3 Audio CoDec
- SONY Software DV Video CoDec 2.23
*â€¢ Tekram*
- Tekram YUV 422 Video CoDec
*â€¢ Toshiba*
- Toshiba T420 Video CoDec 5.1.2600.0
*â€¢ Vanguard Software Sollutions*
- VSS Video CoDec 1.3.1.5
*â€¢ VoxWare*
- VoxWare MetaSound Audio CoDec 1.6.0.17
*â€¢ XviD*
- Koepi's XviD Video CoDec 1.0.1

*â€¢ FilterS*
- AAC Parser Filter 1.1
- AC3Filter Audio Decoder 1.01a
- DC-DSP Audio Transform Filter 1.0.0.0
- DScaler Project's Deinterlace Filter 1.2.0
- DivX AntiFreeze Filter 0.4
- DivXG400 ActiveX Filter 2.83
- File Dump Filter 8.00
- FFDShow 2004.05.20.
- Macromedia Shockwave Flash 7.0.19.0
- Matrix Mixer 0.30b
- MPEG Layer-2 Audio Decoder 1.00
- MPEG Layer-3 Audio Decoder 1.9.0.0311
- MPEG-2 Splitter 6.05.2600.2096
- Multiple VOB Source 1.0
- MOD Audio Decoder
- Monkey Audio Decoder
- MusePack Audio Decoder 1.0.0.3
- QuickTime Video Decoder 6.5.1
- RealMedia Video Decoder 6.0.9.1875
- ReClock Filter 1.4.0.0
- Time Manager Filter
- TrueMotion2 Video Decoder 2.0.6.2b
- WAV-Destination Filter
- Fraunhofer MPEG-2 Audio Decoder 3.00.0804
- Fraunhofer MPEG-2 Video Decoder 1.00.000
*â€¢ 3ivx*
- 3ivx Video Decoder 4.5.1.30
- 3ivx Video Encoder 4.5.1.30
- 3ivx Muxer Filter 4.5.1.30
- 3ivx Splitter 4.5.1.30
*â€¢ ASUS*
- ASUS V2 Video Decoder 1.00
*â€¢ Core*
- CoreAAC Audio Decoder 1.1.0.642
- CoreFLAC Audio Decoder 0.2.0.19
- CoreFLAC Audio Encoder 0.2.1.1
- CoreVorbis Audio Decoder
*â€¢ CyberLink*
- CyberLink DVD Navigation Filter 5.00.1031
- CyberLink MPEG-2 Video-SP Decoder 5.0.1031
- CyberLink Line21 (Video) Decoder 4.0.3030
*â€¢ DivX*
- DivX 3.2 MPEG-4 Video Decoder 4.1.0.3917
- DivX 5 Video Decoder 5.1.1.1031
*â€¢ Elecard*
- Elecard File List Source 2.1.0.30325
- Elecard MPEG-2 Demultiplexer 2.0.90.30529
- Elecard MPEG-2 Demultiplexer Streaming Version 1.221
- Elecard MPEG-2 Trimmer 1.00
- Elecard MPEG-2 Video Decoder 2.00.0.2525
- Elecard PIM2 Null Filter 1.00
- Elecard Sync2Async Filter 1.00
*â€¢ Gabest*
- AVI <-> AC3-DTS Converter 1.0.0.0
- Avi Splitter 1.0.0.3
- CDDA Reader 1.0.0.0
- CDXA Reader 1.0.0.0
- D2V Source Filter 1.0.0.0
- Direct VobSub & TextSub 1.0.0.9
- DTS-AC3 Source Filter 1.0.0.0
- FLIC Source Filter 1.0.0.0
- Matroska Muxer 1.0.0.8
- Matroska Splitter 1.0.2.3
- RealMedia Splitter 1.0.0.9
- Shoutcast Source Filter 1.0.0.1
- Stream Drive-Thru Filter 1.0.0.0
- Subtitle Source Filter 1.0.0.1
- VTS Reader 1.0.0.0
*â€¢ Intel*
- Indeo Audio 2.05.53
- Indeo Video 4.51.16.03
- Indeo Video IVF Source Filter R.5.10.15.2.51
*â€¢ InterVideo*
- InterVideo Audio Decoder 5.3.5.20
- InterVideo Audio Processor Fx
*â€¢ I-Media*
- I-Media AVI Renderer 1.00
- I-Media Multi-MPEG2-Source Filter 1.00
*â€¢ Ligos*
- Ligos MPEG-1-2 Splitter 4.0.0.77
- Ligos MPEG Audio Decoder 4.0.0.77
- Ligos MPEG Video Decoder 4.0.0.77
*â€¢ Matrox*
- Matrox Software DV and DVCPRO and DVCPRO50 Video Filter 4.0.0.92
- Matrox Software MJPEG Video Filter 2.5.0.56
- Matrox Software MPEG-2 I-Frame Video Filter 0.0.0.64
- Matrox RIFF Source Filter 2.0.0.413
- Matrox MPEG Transform Filter 1.0.0.11
*â€¢ Microsoft*
- Microsoft H.261 Video CoDec 5.00.2143.1
- Microsoft H.263 Video CoDec 5.00.2143.1
- Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor 8.00.00.4487
- Windows Media Screen Decoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Screen Encoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Audio 9 Voice Decoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Audio 9 Voice Encoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Audio Decoder 8.00.00.4487
- Windows Media Audio Decoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Audio 9 Encoder-Transcoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor 8.00.00.4487
- Windows Media MPEG-4 Video Decoder DMO 9.00.00.3133
- Windows Media MPEG-4 Video Decoder DMO 9.00.00.3133
- Windows Media MPEG-4 S Video Decoder DMO 9.00.00.3133
- ASF Support 10.00.00.3473 built by: dnsrv(bld4act)
- Windows Media Video V8 Decoder 8.0.0.4000
- Windows Media Video V8 Decoder DMO 8.0.0.0371
- Windows Media Video Decoder 8.00.00.4487
- Windows Media Video 9 Decoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Video 9 Encoder DMO 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Video 9 Decoder 10.00.00.3473
- Windows Media Video 9 Encoder 10.00.00.3473
*â€¢ Moonlight*
- Moonlight DumpPos Filter 1.0.61.31002
- Moonlight MPEG-2 Multiplexer 2.2.0.31104
- Moonlight Odio Dekoda 1.26b4
- Moonlight WinDivx Decoder 2003.11.28.1
*â€¢ Morgan Multimedia*
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG Video Decoder 3.0.0.3
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG Video Encoder 3.0.0.3
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG 2000 Video Decoder 3.1.0.205
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG 2000 Source Filter 1.3.0.104
- Morgan Multimedia MJPEG 2000 Destination Filter 1.3.0.102
- Morgan Multimedia Stream Switcher 0.9.7.0
*â€¢ OGG*
- Ogg Vorbis Audio Decoder 0.9.9.5
*â€¢ On2 Technologies*
- On2 Technologies VP6 Video Decoder 6.2.0.10
*â€¢ Panasonic*
- Panasonic DV Write Filter 1.0.1023.1900
- Panasonic DV Read Filter 1.0.1008.1215
*â€¢ Pegasus*
- PICVideo Wavelet 2000 Video Decoder 2.10.0.28
- PICVideo Lossless JPEG Video Decoder 2.10.0.28
- PICVideo MJPEG Video Decoder 2.10.0.28
*â€¢ Pinnacle*
- Pinnacle PIM1 Video Decoder 2.00
*â€¢ Rududu*
- Rududu Video Decoder 2003.09.14
*â€¢ SONY*
- Sony DV Video Decoder 1.80.11010
*â€¢ Vanguard Software Sollutions*
- VSS Video Decoder 1.3.1.5
- VSS Core Video Filter 1.3.1.5
*â€¢ VoxWare*
- Voxware MetaSound Audio Decoder 1.0.0.012
- Voxware MetaVoice Audio Decoder 1.0.0.011
*â€¢ XviD*
- Koepi's XviD Video Decoder 1.0.1

*â€¢ Shared ComponentS*
â€¢ Matrox
- Matrox Software Custom Controls Shared Resource 2.0.0.44

Well.. yeah i know confusingly tough decision to make on this one now   

Happy Hunting
cheers


----------



## swatkat (Feb 16, 2005)

ACE Codec Pack has _ALL_ the codecs, but i doubt we need all those codecs.....although i prefer no codec packs at all (apart from the essentials like DivX, QuickTime, Real etc which are bundled with thier players or vice versa)...


----------



## atool (Feb 17, 2005)

thats an impressive collection m8 !


----------



## psappuin (Feb 17, 2005)

great work done Mr.


----------



## svk (Feb 17, 2005)

i prefer K Lite mega codec pack. it works anything to everything.


----------



## quad master (Feb 17, 2005)

I will go with 
Klite Codec Pack Full not the Mega Codec Pack

I have seperately Downloaded QuickTime & Real Alternative.

I install the Alternatives only if i dont have QT & Real Players installed.

Mostly i install Real Player Gold & QuickTime 6.5.2 so no need of the 
alternatives also.

So its Klite Codec Pack 2.36 Full for me.

Those who want a one stop solution go for Klite Mega Codec Pack
MplayerC within the Klite Pack can play all your files.

havent tried Ace Pack and never will as all my needs are fulfilled 
with Klite


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah Klite Full fulfills all my needs also, digit shud include all these codecs, so we dont have to download these


----------



## PrinceHeart (Feb 21, 2005)

not GOOD !!!

Lots of posts, but just 3 votes ??? 

These codec packs are not that bad - that they don't deserve any voting.

Come on guys.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2005)

hmm, I use seperate codecs as I don't need much of them

for online streaming I use Quicktime
For mpeg2, I use nvidia DVD decoder
For TV Media portal, recording in DivX 5.21
Audio, Mp4 AAC


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

i use only aCe mEdIa cOdEcS PaCk 

and it simply rocks

so easy on the system, u dun have to install anything else

also i downlaod movies/clips from emule networks , i usually require it


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

K-Lite, I'm yet to see anything better.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2005)

Klite Mega... dunno about others... will try others if DIGIT includes then in the nxt CD


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

> koolbluez[UNQUOTE]
> 
> Same here.


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2005)

klite is gud


----------



## qarch (Mar 19, 2005)

Very good stuff. In anticipation of the unanticipated. How about links to the stuff, huh? Max three lines only?


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 19, 2005)

What's the use of installing so many codecs on a machine !
Just the important ones will do
So many of them might slow the machine down ( I donnu how, but it might)


----------

